# Dish Online shows my DVR offline



## altidude

Dish Online shows my 722k DVR offline. I've tried several reconnects at the DOL site and reconnecting via the 722k menu. The 722 menu says it's connected. I can stream content on the 722, I can ping the 722 and my router sees the 722.

What else can I do to make Dish Online see this DVR as available? Was working until Friday Sep. 30.

I have a 612 as well that is fine with Dish Online. As usual, it's only the 722 that's having problems.


----------



## dishman1999

altidude said:


> Dish Online shows my 722k DVR offline. I've tried several reconnects at the DOL site and reconnecting via the 722k menu. The 722 menu says it's connected. I can stream content on the 722, I can ping the 722 and my router sees the 722.
> 
> What else can I do to make Dish Online see this DVR as available? Was working until Friday Sep. 30.
> 
> I have a 612 as well that is fine with Dish Online. As usual, it's only the 722 that's having problems.


remember they just started blockbuster and that could be the issue.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

altidude,

When you sling, are you at home or away? If you are home you are actually slinging directly to your home network not the Internet. Have you tried to reset the connection from the receiver? From your Main Menu, press 6, 1, 9, 2. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## harsh

For all of the pushing to go to DOL, it is still an relatively unstable product when it comes to remote DVR connections.

Wait a few minutes and try again.


----------



## harsh

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> When you sling, are you at home or away?


Who said anything about Slinging?

A Sling device is NOT required to access your DVR via DOL nor should having one interfere.


----------



## altidude

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> altidude,
> 
> When you sling, are you at home or away? If you are home you are actually slinging directly to your home network not the Internet. Have you tried to reset the connection from the receiver? From your Main Menu, press 6, 1, 9, 2. Please let me know. Thanks.


I don't have a slingbox. I just want to use the DVR functions on Dish Online like I could until yesterday. I did reset the connection from the receiver a couple of times now and it doesn't help. The receiver says it is online and connected. I streamed an HD movie using Blockbuster last night while DOL says it's not connected so it is obviously connected to the network.

I've also tried a front panel reset, no help.


----------



## altidude

harsh said:


> For all of the pushing to go to DOL, it is still an relatively unstable product when it comes to remote DVR connections.
> 
> Wait a few minutes and try again.


Relatively unstable? That's the understatement of the year!

I've been waiting about 36 hours now. Multiple refreshes on the web site, multiple reconnects on the receiver. It's broke. DOL just doesn't see my 722.


----------



## gtal98

I know it shouldn't make any difference, but mine was doing this a few days ago, and once I reset my internet and router it showed up again. Don't ask me why.


----------



## altidude

gtal98 said:


> I know it shouldn't make any difference, but mine was doing this a few days ago, and once I reset my internet and router it showed up again. Don't ask me why.


Thanks for the suggestion but that didn't help clear the trouble. I guess I'll try chat with Dish and see where that goes.


----------



## altidude

I was on with chat for about 15 minutes and we tried a few things but were not able to resolve the trouble. He had me clear my browser cache and cookies, try a different browser and asked me to send the system analysis.


----------



## gregleg

It's clear Dish isn't fully ready yet. My 722 with Sling was working perfectly until a few days ago, now it's "offline" from the website and from my Android Dish app (the 622, without Sling, is visible, but of course I can't stream to my Droid while at the gym from that one  )

I went to the 722 and tried resetting the connection (6/1/9/1) and doing the Web Activate again. The receiver gets an IP address just fine, and my router shows it as a connected device, so no new issues there.

The prompts on the receiver then tell me to go to http://dish.sling.com/activate and enter a code, but when I go to that site I just get a page that tells me "you have attempted to access a feature that requires your receiver to be connected to your home internet broadband network." Which is of course exactly what I've just done!


----------



## Marriner

I am also having issues logging on to my sling adapter equipped ViP 722K. I can see both receivers from my android phone. The receiver without the sling adapter has the "Live" option the receiver with the sling adapter asks me to check the broadband connection on my 722k. I can view through the dishonline site on my windows 7 pc. I can program the dvr from my android phone. I cannot view live tv on the android device. This was working a few days ago. Have reset the receiver and the android phone, I have removed the dish remote access app from my android phone and reloaded it. It still does not work. HELP!


----------



## snappingturtle

My sling equipped 722 is broke in the same way too. No remote access. Maybe the last update messed it up.


----------



## Jhon69

snappingturtle said:


> My sling equipped 722 is broke in the same way too. No remote access. Maybe the last update messed it up.


That's very possible.

What I noticed is that in My Account before it said my 722k was connected,then Dish Network changed the way My Equipment looks.Ever since then My Equipment section in My Account has said my 722k is not connected even though it is?.


----------



## PDR

"Jhon69" said:


> That's very possible.
> 
> What I noticed is that in My Account before it said my 722k was connected,then Dish Network changed the way My Equipment looks.Ever since then My Equipment section in My Account has said my 722k is not connected even though it is?.


I'm having the same problem. I'm sure it's a problem with Dish and not specific to any individual's equipment. I think we need to escalate the problem at Dish. What's the address for the executive office?

P


----------



## JR_Baas

Add me to the list. Can't access it from Firefox or my IPad. Anyone from DIRT want to chime in?


----------



## altidude

Well, my 722k is back now. PFM I guess because I didn't do anything. That or Dish found and fixed a problem. I had to refresh several times so that the content would show but as of this writing DOL is back for me.

One good thing that came about through all of this is that I found that Dish Remote Access, MUCH preferred by me over Dish Online, is still working through dish.sling.com. I had to register there but when I did I found DRA still lives. For how much longer I don't know but it was a good find.

Also, when Dish Online wasn't working for access via the browser, neither was Dish Remote Access at dish.sling.com. It was basically the same issue at both sites; the DVR appears to be offline.


----------



## Jhon69

altidude said:


> Well, my 722k is back now. PFM I guess because I didn't do anything. That or Dish found and fixed a problem. I had to refresh several times so that the content would show but as of this writing DOL is back for me.
> 
> One good thing that came about through all of this is that I found that Dish Remote Access, MUCH preferred by me over Dish Online, is still working through dish.sling.com. I had to register there but when I did I found DRA still lives. For how much longer I don't know but it was a good find.
> 
> Also, when Dish Online wasn't working for access via the browser, neither was Dish Remote Access at dish.sling.com. It was basically the same issue at both sites; the DVR appears to be offline.


I just tried both Browsers,Google Chrome and IE9.Both were no connect to my 722k.


----------



## Touchdown

I'm experiencing this same issue. Curious to see if anyone has been able to resolve it.


----------



## jjkrueg

Just received my sling adapter a few days ago and I'm very frustrated. Having the same issues as everyone one here. Seems like if I do a reset it will work right away, but once you go away it goes "offline". I'm just bumping this up so someone knows it's still not working.


----------



## insimbi

Count me in - I'm having the same issues. It all started this past Sunday (10/2). I haven't been able to access my DVR or view Live TV on Dish Online since then. I wonder how long this outage will be?


----------



## PDR

My sling connection started working again this afternoon with no prompting from me. Anyone else seeing the same thing? By the way, yesterday Dish agrees to send out a new sling adapter which should arrive tomorrow.

P


----------



## JR_Baas

Not working for me.


----------



## jjkrueg

Mine still out, nothing.


----------



## snappingturtle

No change here. My 722 still shows as offline on dishonline.com even though it's online, if that makes any sense. heh.


----------



## jeffreymabq

I know lots of people have had lots of problems with the 922, but I have been lucky and dodged all the bullets. I am posting here becuase it is the exact same problem.

But, now all of the sudden, my 922 is permanently offline. But, I can watch it from Dish Online. Dra does not work and my iphone/ipad apps say it is not connected. Same message as everyone else.

I have reset everything twice - any other suggestions?


----------



## AZ.

jeffreymabq said:


> I know lots of people have had lots of problems with the 922, but I have been lucky and dodged all the bullets. I am posting here becuase it is the exact same problem.
> 
> But, now all of the sudden, my 922 is permanently offline. But, I can watch it from Dish Online. Dra does not work and my iphone/ipad apps say it is not connected. Same message as everyone else.
> 
> I have reset everything twice - any other suggestions?


Sounds like we have the same exact 922 problem.

I can access DRA, cant see DVR, no streaming, no live TV button, some channels from another city, some of my locals, none of my OTA channels.

DO, I can accsess DO, guide works, some locals,and no OTA, some wrong citys, No DVR access cant see recorded programs. I can stream and change channels but only manualy inputing. The DVR timers still set and recording, but when they are I cant change a channel or exit from it.

and as of now Drirt says that have put in for someone to look into (going on day 4 now)


----------



## chlywily

I have had problems with my 922 as well. Dish Remote Access and Dish Online does not work 95% of the time. HOWEVER, I did find that if you go to WATCH dot SLINGBOX dot COM and log in from there (you may have to register). But besides the DVR, it is flawless. Even has the 922's black remote, and I guess I can use the "virtual remote" and access the dvr shows that way....


----------



## chlywily

If you have a slingloaded 922, or any other sling, you can go to watch dot slingbox dot com, and it (after registering) will work perfectly, including a remote (that is exactly the same remote as the 922) that does not disappear when you go full screen. If it promps you for a password for the receiver, hit menu 2x and it will be second to last on the list. Still have not found an alternative to remote access (android) other than spending the $30 on slingbox mobile  but I refuse (for now, but am very close to pulling the trigger, as I am guessing Remote Access will always be in and out, out when I really need it...) to do that, but I suspect it will work perfectly too (as their (SLING'S) entire business model relies on remote access, and nothing more, unlike dish network who seem not to give a RA about it). Amazing how well something will work when $$$ rides on it! Just make sure that you have a different email and password for the sling account, to not cause problems! Good luck! Attached is a screen grab of the sling in action. Sorry if this has already been discussed, but I did not see it anywhere & Dish told me that the sling application or plugin would NOT work. WRONG again! The thing that drives me crazy is that tech support is trying to tell me there is a problem with my network, then HOW and WHY does it work with the sling app??? Also, if you have to use dish online, if it says it is offline, you may still be able to click live tv, and it will work...Now if I could only get the guide to work (I guess it works using the "virtual remote" in the sling app, so that is fine... But if anyone has a solution to the android app, that would be great! (yes, I have port forwarded 5001, and have a static dhcp client) and it did work for about an hour yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## schwa

I tried to use the Dish Remote Access app with my iPad and my 922 for the first time in months this past Friday. Naturally it didn't work. Like you guys DRA is showing my 922 (and my 722 FWIW) as offline although they're both definitely online. Proof? I can use the SlingPlayer app on my iPad to stream from my 922 fine.

Why does it take so long for Dish to get stuff like this fixed?


----------



## Jhon69

PDR said:


> I'm having the same problem. I'm sure it's a problem with Dish and not specific to any individual's equipment. I think we need to escalate the problem at Dish. What's the address for the executive office?
> 
> P


[email protected]


----------



## Touchdown

This is getting ridiculous...Still having the same issues here as everyone else has reported. Haven't even bothered calling Dish because I don't look forward to wasting 30 minutes of pointless troubleshooting. Any successes out there?


----------

